

A $500 Dry-Cleaning Machine That Fits in Your Closet - boh
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/heres-a-500-dry-cleaning-machine-that-fits-in-your-closet/

======
mey
This appears to be more in line with [http://dryel.com/](http://dryel.com/)
than what I consider traditional dry cleaning (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_cleaning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_cleaning)
)

------
heydenberk
I am honestly unsure as to whether this a native advertisement.

~~~
mey
My gut says it is. It doesn't mention other competition or compare it at all.

------
abat
Does it actually clean your clothes like real dry cleaning would? The video
makes it sound like it just deodorizes your clothes and heats them up to
remove wrinkles.

------
soperj
Can't remember the last time I had a plug in my closet. Also it'd be better
without the swash pod chemicals (if that's possible)

